# He's Cured



## johnnie walker (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw this one and had to chuckle. Thought it fit on here pretty good!


----------



## allen (Jan 6, 2012)

That's a good one, After a rough day that did bring a chuckle.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you i needed that


----------

